# Operation Redemption



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Operation Redemption: A tale of Love, Loss, and Deliverance

*Disclaimer:* If fish were afforded the same rights as other pets, (indeed, if congress even considered them animals, which they do NOT), let me be the first to say that I would have already been faced with charges of animal cruelty and neglect. I am aware of this. This isn't the story of how my tanks got in this position. This is the story of how I am going to get them OUT. So please, if you feel the need to flame me, do so over PM. I do not feel it is necessary to fill the internet with any more hate.

The following is a log of the current state of my two largest tanks, and what I plan to do to bring them back to acceptable, and then to turn them into little slices of fish heaven.

*75 Gallon:*
Ammonia -- 0 ppm
Nitrite -- 0 ppm
Nitrate -- 30 ppm
pH -- 8.0

Substrate -- play sand
Tank Decor -- Round River Rocks (large) and Clay Pots and fragments
Background -- Black (needs new coat)
Filter -- NONE (wait for the explanaition)
Stand -- unfinished wood

Fish List:
2 Male H. Nicaraguensis

*Current Status:*
We have frequent power outages that last but moments, but seem to really tear up my Aquaclear Filters. The power outages have killed, or rendered too annoying to bear, no less than three filters. When one died more recently (possibly a few months ago), I did not replace it. Why? Not a good reason. But 80 hour work weeks make you feel differently about your house and the things in it. This feeling is called SLOTH. And I had/have it. BAD.

When I tested the water about an hour ago, I was FLOORED to see that there was 0 Ammonia and 0 Nitrite. My guess is that there are enough bacteria on the surfaces in the tank to support the two 5 inch fish inside. Craziness.

*Overal Dream:*
To have a tank which will support 2 nics (one of these and a female in a quarantine tank -- the other will be given away) and a community of fish that they may be able to live with. I would like plants. But I understand this to be no easy task. Also, I HATE THIS SAND! I want to get gravel, or coarser sand. I am kindof wanting a gravel finer than the typical aquarium gravel. Above all -- I want these fish to be healthy.

*Current Plan:*
I need some help with the ordering of this... Obviously a water change tomorrow is a must. I am converned about the shock a huge waterchange may cause. I am debating the merits of several 25% water changes over the next week. Another obvious is that this tank needs a filter for cryin' out loud. I have one. A brand new 110 gallon capacity aquaclear. It's been waiting for me to replace it for a while. (Yes, I would have liked to have gone with 2 filters that could support the tank, but we are going to go with this for now.) I am worried about what throwing that filter on to the tank and hitting go might do. I suppose I will just have to cycle the filter and hope that the large volume of the water can protect those two little fish for the time being.

About the sand -- I would really like to be rid of this foul menace sooner rather than later. I am concerned, however, that it contains anerobic zones, or that stirring it up might otherwise endanger the fish. How best to remove it? And what best to replace it with? And should this be before, or after a filter has been established?

After this craziness, or perhaps during the extrication of the sand, I would like to paint the fish stand. Or varnish it I guess. I'm not sure.

Some notes about the pH: I have tested my house's water. And my pH is 7.4 or less. I do not know what makes the water in my fish tanks 8.0. But ever since the very first water test, the pH in all of my tanks has always been 8.0. I do not use chemicals. In the next tank I will discuss, the Texas Holy Rock would be the expected source. But in this tank, I am a little confused. Thoughts?

*55 Gallon:*
Ammonia -- 0 ppm
Nitrite -- 0 ppm
Nitrate -- 40 ppm
pH -- 8.0

Substrate -- Natural Colored Gravel
Tank Decor -- Texas Holy Rock and Utah Lace Rock
Background -- NONE
Filter -- 70 gallon capacity Aquaclear
Stand -- Black

Fish List:
1 S. eupteris
1 L. Caeruleus (Yellow Lab)
2 L. chisumulae (possibly... or an L. caeruleus Undu Pt.)

*Current Status:*
This tank is in less trouble than I thought. But honestly, they both are. I expected them both to be steaming piles of ammonia. But they are not. Hooray. The filter here is running. But barely. Also, the S. eupteris, dispite 3 years of being my favorite fish, has. to. go! It is a nightly theif that likes to consume little fishies. The ones that are left are too big for it. Sadness. There is considerable tension among the 3 labs. I think that I will need more to diffuse this. More to chase, less to catch.

*Overal Dream:*
I am really impressed with my White Labs. I would like to positively ID them and get more of whatever they are (five or six more). Because the one I have identified as male is stunning! Which is SHOCKING considering the stress. I will leave my yellow in there until I notice a problem with interbreeding. But until I see it, I will not extricate him/her. Is a nice fish. To replace my beloved S. eupteris, I will get 4 or so S. nigriventris. And then, I am open to suggestions for what other fish to finish out the tank with. I really like peacocks though.

I would re-aquascape this tank just to shake it up a bit. Get some more THR and ULR and make some more/better caverns and hideaways.

*Current Plan:*
Water changes! 25% for a week. Try to get the filter I have puttering along a little better. Trying to get an additional one. Maybe the one that's dead on the 75 can be resurrected!

After stablization -- OUT with the catfish, in with some new labs? Then in with some new upside downs, then in with some lookers! I guess.

I am up for all kinds of suggestions and criticisms. Just no flaming about my irresponsibility.

One question however -- my water has 0.25 ppm Ammonia... What? Am I gonna die? More importantly, what about the fish?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

regarding your 75: 1) the fact your tank is cycled, sans filter, exposes one of the hobby's 'dirty little secrets'...filters are not 100% necessary. cycling bacteria thrive where it suits them best, and once a tank is cycled, filters are mostly vacuum cleaners. so long as you remove wastes-the system works. 2) nics are tough fish. water changes should be no stress for them ever. 3) you are correct to be cautious about moving dirty sand. run your fingers through it. if you see bubbles rising from it, it is anaerobic. i would suggest to remove the fish during this part of your cleanup regardless. and once your new substrate is in the tank, change at least 50% of the water before reintroducing the nics. pick a substrate that appeals to you, but keep the stone size within what the fish can move easily themselves. a mix of sand and 1/4" pebble works well for me. my nics are hard on plants. 4) your ph may rise, because the reducer added by your water company has diluted, allowing it to return to it's original status. plenty of treatment plants reduce ph to save their pipes from excessive corrosion.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

regarding your 55: 1) when you see a female lab holding-you have a problem with interbreeding. if you would like to keep more labs, you should fix this concern before it involves culling fry. 2) if your mag drive filters cannot cope with power outages, consider an air pump capable of driving a few sponge filters. you will save electricity and reduce noise also. 3) be cautious about adding too many breeding species into your tank. single fish are dithers. pairs always compound aggression.

regarding your ammonia at tap: it is tolerable, but not ideal. your fish are safe, so long as the tank maintains it's cycle. big water changes and total clean ups are riskier for you. filtering it prior to your own consumption is difficult, tedious, and expensive. you should educate yourself more on that topic, and make your own decision, based on your personal level of health maintenance.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, Lloyd! This is great stuff! Thank you!

I'm going to start with my 55 gallon tonight. I'm going to do a big big water change/ gravel vac, then see what I can do about these accursed filters. If I can get those up and running, I'll be ready for some aquascaping.

Tomorrow I'm going to see what I can do about that terrible sand in the 75. My nics like to shovel around sand a lot, (I guess that's why they don't do well with plants). Can anyone recommend a sand or fine grain gravel? Maybe something I can get at lowe's on the cheap? My husband is out of work, and my job isn't enough, so of course I hbe picked a fine time to get obsessed again. :\

It's his fault. He bought me the baby biOrb for my birthday that started all this!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

AnnaFish said:


> Can anyone recommend a sand or fine grain gravel?


 for nics? leave about 1/2"-1" of the sand you have now. then head down to a gravel pit, or small creek, and pick out a pail of stone ranging from '1/2 your pinkie fingernail' to 'your husband's thumbnail'. go home and rinse them off in tap water, and then gently stir them into your remaining sand. the nics will love it. the sand will keep wastes from filtering deep into the substrate, and the rougher stone will help to control the nics digging habits. it might even help to keep a few plants planted. HTH.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I'll have to see where I can go and find this magical place with varying rock sizes... I live in Florida. Just about everything is fine, gray, acidic sand! Still, that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

AnnaFish said:


> Well, I'll have to see where I can go and find this magical place with varying rock sizes... I live in Florida. Just about everything is fine, gray, acidic sand! Still, that sounds like a great idea.


 you could also crush a bunch of shells into similar sized pieces. they will be sharp, but if mixed within sand, and crushed as small as i suggest, will not harm any fish.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I found the perfect sand! But there's a catch... It's the dirt road I live on...

Otherwise, I found some feasible opions at lowe's today.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

AnnaFish said:


> I found the perfect sand! But there's a catch... It's the dirt road I live on...
> 
> Otherwise, I found some feasible opions at lowe's today.


what's wrong with the dirty road you live on? :lol: i'm sure those would carry no risk to the fish. nics are tough too.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I mean I can't very well step outside with a bucket and make my very own pot hole in the middle of a public road!

Especially with these neighbors!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I would worry about all the pollutants to be found in any "sand" or "gravel" that sees regular vehicular traffic.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I wouldn't call it regular traffic.

My Husband and I are just about the only people here who can drive anymore.

But, the sand I found at Lowe's is a bit less fine than the play sand. And I'll add some small and varied river "paver pebbles"

All for about six bucks!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

AnnaFish said:


> ...the sand I found at Lowe's is a bit less fine than the play sand. And I'll add some small and varied river "paver pebbles"...All for about six bucks!


 :dancing: who knew redemption was so cheap? :lol:


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

LoL

No no. This will be very expensive by the time I consider myself redeemed.

Speaking of such things, once I get to the point where I am restocking, I have been dabating whether to go through my LFS, or to do online orders...

I don't really feel comfortable with my LFS...


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a thought but do you have your filters plugged into surge protectors. I don't own any aquaclears, but maybe its the voltage thats eating them up. When the power company tries to restore power to a line they have to jack up the voltage to test it when power comes on. This is because all the "loads" people leave plugged in bring the voltage down on the station. The surge protectors will help protect equipment in this time. Maybe you knew that already but just a suggestion anyways.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah. It's probably a no-surge protector issue. Been thinking about it. But I found a spare recently. It's getting hooked up soon.

I never went out and bought one because what I really want are power supply battery backups... lol


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Setting the 55 gallon and 75 gallon aside for the moment -- no money, husband laid off, etc, I am working with what I have on hand, so there are no interesting developments for those tanks today.

But, I got a baby biOrb for my birthday, which I intend to take to work next week where I start my new job! Hooray!

(Little TMI: My husband and I worked at the same company. Can you guess why I found a new job?)

lol










It looks cheesy right now, but look at what I am making for it:










So far, I have them glued with aquarium sealant in pairs. Next is sextuplets. Then a tower. It will wrap around the bubble tube.

What I really want to put in there? Three of THESE:









And an oto cat.

My intent is that the shell tower gives the bumblebee gobys enough places to stake out that they can chill and have a good time. I am going to start with one, and if I think he is doing okay, I will add another, and then another. If not, I will re-home them in my 10 gallon which, by that time, should be unused.

(PS: My betta has been moved from the death bowl to a 2.5 gallon hex tank I had given to my sister 2 years ago. She's not allowed to play with fish anymore because her mother thinks they are "dirty")


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The gobies need brackish water, here is info for them:

Listed tank sizes are the minimum 
Size: 1Â¾ inches , (4.5cm) Same for both sexes 
Tank: 20 gallons, Brackish water 
Strata: Mostly Lower, will visit all levels 
PH: 7.5 to 8.5 
Hardness: Mediun hard to hard 
Temperature: 75Â°- 86Â°F (24Â° to 30Â° C)

The oto is not brackish, here is info for them:

Listed tank sizes are the minimum 
Size: 1.5" (4 cm) 
Tank: 16 inches 
Strata: Bottom, middle 
PH: 5.2-7.5 
Hardness: Soft to hard. dH range: 4.0 - 20.0 
Temperature: 68 to 82Â°F (20-28Â°C)


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

There are two or three kinds of bumblebee gobys and one of them is perfectly fine in fresh water. The ones at my LFS are in holding tanks with tetras and oto cats.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello everyone! An update!

Today I stripped down my 55 gallon tank. 90% water change, completely re-arranged rocks, and 2 aquaclear 70s now running the water. Well, that's a lie actually. One of my intake tubes has a little hole in it from where the knob at the top snapped off. So I have some sealant setting on that and THEN there will be 2 aquaclear 70s running it.

Residents are still 2 white labs one yellow and one S. eupteris.










Next step for this tank is possibly more rocks (I still have a little stock pile of utah lace hiding in my yard, but it needs cleaning), new lights (one doesn't work, the other kinda meh), a black background, and also probably a trade for new completely new residents.

I'm still not sure about that. I still feel attached to my Syno. But anything I buy has a high likelyhood of being able to fit in his mouth. I'm also considering Tangs, as my husband likes a few of them, and I'd like him to be more interested in the fish. And also I am gaga for P. nigripinnis. That would mean bye bye to the labs. But my white labs are actually very pretty. And I am considering getting more of them and then maybe dems? But I don't know. Or maybe just a bunch of male prettiness.

My baby biOrb is coming along...










The only resident is still the oto cat, though I think he is adorable, and I have named him Othello. This tank isn't cycled yet... I'm using that stability by seachem, it worked on my 75 gallon 2 years ago, but maybe I just got lucky.

Since Pet's Mart is selling female bettas now, I am considering putting my male in there with one or two females. But I still squeal everytime I see a bumblebee goby. That's more than a month with New Fish Syndrome. I have read some encouraging things on line that makes me think I will be able to be successful with them. But I'm not sure. It's what I really want. But I don't really want to see it all go wrong.

75 gallon is going to be a massive chore. I will be attempting to tackle it in stages this week after work. The new job has hit me like a freight train.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

it looks like you removed the alfrog substrate.

essentially the Biorb is UG filtered, so by doing so you've removed your filter.

as you said, the 75g needs some work. a background is a must, I know its a pain to do now, but you considered going over to sand, its far better (both cleanliness and changes in fishes behaviour)

I personally dont see why you couldn't keep Paracyprichromis and Labs, a group of 10-15 of each would look pretty good. as well as 4-5 more S. erruptus


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Ur... no, the substrate in the biOrb is there. It's just hiding under the bowl distortion I guess.

Also, that was a picture of my 55. I have a 75 with sand that I am swapping out for better sand, and it is going to be a pain, but I'm looking forward to it. It has a black background that needs a new coat. The old one started splitting and slipping. Wasn't dry enough the first time.

You know how they make laminated backgrounds with cheesy plants and stuff? Do they have one that is just black? It would be more convenient than painting I think....

You think I could have labs and p. nigripinnis? That would be neat...

Hrm.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

AnnaFish said:


> Ur... no, the substrate in the biOrb is there. It's just hiding under the bowl distortion I guess.
> 
> Also, that was a picture of my 55. I have a 75 with sand that I am swapping out for better sand, and it is going to be a pain, but I'm looking forward to it. It has a black background that needs a new coat. The old one started splitting and slipping. Wasn't dry enough the first time.
> 
> ...


yes there is a black one, there is also a blue version (usually on the other side) which is a bit lighter at the top and darker at the bottom, though I prefer to use the black side myself


----------



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

AnnaFish said:


> We have frequent power outages that last but moments, but seem to really tear up my Aquaclear Filters. The power outages have killed, or rendered too annoying to bear, no less than three filters.




Hrm... if you have frequent power outages, perhaps you might look into a battery backup system? The kind you'd buy from Best Buy or otherwise for computers--that way you have uninterrupted power and it'll be easier on your pumps, heaters, lights, etc. They're kinda pricey, but so are aquaclear filters... and canister filters are even worse.

And given the relatively low power demands of a fish setup, a battery backup could run for a considerable time, depending on your unit.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy pic -- cell phone. Too lazy to dig up real camera.

Update on Various Water Dwelling Residents of My Home!

The baby biOrb is now stocked with 4 bumblebee gobies and one oto cat!

The gobies are ADORABLE! And, most importantly, they are super happy! (As far as I can tell.) They've been rockin' it in their tank for about 2 weeks. They are really enjoying it. They like eachother, they.. ur... "cuddle" with the oto cat for some reason.. and they are super active and flit about merrily.

My 75 gallon tank is undergoing renovations. I have put all three of the nics back in the tank together. So far, they seem fine. I would take them back to the store, but I think I will try to nurse them back to beautifulness on my own so long as it's not Thunderdome in there. Any suggestions for tank mates? If I got some schooling fish, would the nics eat them? What would be good dithers for the potential aggression towards eachother?

My 55 gallon tank probably needs a lot more rockwork before new fish are added, I think. Today, I tried to take my S. eupterus back to the store for credit. The kid there was going to give me 10 dollars. I couldn't justify giving up my favorite fish for something that wasn't even enough to cover a nominal restocking. I'm going to see if I can't just keep him fat enough not to go on nightly stalks.

My fish store cannot get me P. nigripinnis nor any White Labs. :\ But these are fish that I really want. Should I try on-line ordering? Hmm...

I also want a calvus. Maybe 3? My husband really likes them and I would be stoked to have fish that excited him.

The gobies finally come to work with me next monday! I'll post pictures of them in their new home!


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Today I bought 8 green tiger barbs to go in my 75 gallon with the nics. They look awesome!

I also bought a calvus for my African tank. I hope he can hide in all the extra rocks I put in there today... 14 dollars for a teeny tiny fish. But he's stunning for such a little guy... He got hit hard in the first few minutes. But he seems to be successfully hiding now.

I got hit hard too. I've never been bit by one of my fish before. Been bit by catches and while wading through the swamps... 0_.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Tore my 55 down and put the calvus in a 10 gallon. He was actually hiding like a champ. I just didn't want to risk it. He's adorable.

Everything's all settled again with the 55. Now I just need to restock it with tanks. That I cannot find... -_-

My 75 gallon went from this drab, lame mess, to better than my TV over night!

I'll post some pictures later.

I also bought some zebra danios to go in with the tiger barbs. With my three poor stunted nics, there is a lot of activity and I'm really happy with it.

It's so funny, I think my nics are afraid of the tiny green tiger barbs and the danios!

Gobies are doing great of course! Anybody know why they... Cuddle with my oto cat?

They swim up, sidle next to him, wiggle, and swim away! It's crazy cute...


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

More pics!










Will post full tank shots when renovations are finished.

The three labs on the bottom are going to the store for trade in as soon as they get the tangs I want.

Can't post a pic of my little calvus. Excellent hider.

Love those green tiger barbs!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I love those big rounded rocks.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Stockyard! 33 cents a pound! Got all of those for 35 dollars.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

My 75 gallon is finished!










2 nics (maybe they will be a pair one day. for now they are tattered and settling in)
6 green tiger barbs
8 zebra danios

Added a neat piece of driftwood for a visual barrier. Each nic has staked out their side of the tank.

I also planted some cheap bulbs from top fin. We'll see if anything comes of them.

I've been trying to get some decent pictures of my labs before I give them away. The Undo Pt. pictures will never be as beautiful as the real thing....










And some terrible pics of my Othello (Oto Cat) and one of my bumblebee gobies. It's impossible to take pictures in a biOrb.


----------

